# Obama Mistakenly Refers to Hawaii as 'Asia' During Summit



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP
Nov. 13, 2011: President Obama speaks during his closing press conference at the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit near Honolulu, Hawaii.
It's hard to mistake that Hawaiian scenery. 
But President Obama apparently forgot where he was during his press conference Sunday on the outskirts of Honolulu -- despite being born there. 
The president mistakenly described his location as "Asia" while answering a question about 
budget cuts. 
"When I meet with world leaders, what's striking -- whether it's in Europe or here in Asia -- the kinds of fundamental reforms and changes, both on the revenue side and the public pension side, that other countries are having to make are so much more significant than what we need to do in order to get our books in order," Obama said.

Read more: Obama Mistakenly Refers To Hawaii As 'Asia' During Summit | Fox News

*YOU DECIDE: *Where Exactly Is Hawaii?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not surprised...its not like he was born there.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sure this will be wildley criticized and lampooned by the mass media, Leno and Letterman and Stuart will make jokes about it for weeks on end as they do when a republican nominee makes a gaff....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the great and powerful "O" will get a pass once again from his lap dogs in the media.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

So I guess Asia is now the 57th state!!


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys never accidently refer to New England as south eastern Canada?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Fruedian slip, he's planning on selling Hawaii to China to forstall them closing on our debt.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Good! Sell it. Hawaii sucks. Most over rated vaction spot of all time.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rock said:


> Good! Sell it. Hawaii sucks. Most over rated vaction spot of all time.


What!!! What vacation destination could possibly be better than Hawaii?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ummmmmm...the old Kings Grant ...they had a sick buffet AND a talking parrot.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Hawaii sucks because it almost destroyed the Brady Bunch!!! That damn Tiki!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

True, but man that Alice sure loved her Meat....man. what ? She was banging a meatman.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh sure, Sam brought Alice the meat but what young 13 year old didn't "dig" Marcia?


----------

